# R8 test drive



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Was in my local Audi dealers the other day picking up a part. When I had finished I went over to the young lady at the reception desk and enquired tongue in cheek "how do I book a test drive in the new R8". She replied "I don't think we have one in at the moment sir, we had one in yesterday for a customer but its gone" :roll: So whats the chances of a test drive do you think :?


----------



## paulcmathews (Oct 30, 2007)

I was at my dealer last week and there was one there.

Amazing. They had a big launch with champagne, cans-o-pays and the whole shebang.

â‚¬191,000 was the price tag. No test drives without deposit!


----------



## paulcmathews (Oct 30, 2007)

It looks like a TT crossed with a Lambo Countach!!!

Still prefer my TT...what are the chances of going to your local Audi breaker looking for a rear differential for an Audi R8...zilcho!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

paulcmathews said:


> cans-o-pays


 :lol: :lol:

Brilliant.


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Recently had my A3 in for a free checkup at Audi Camberley. On Saturday they had the entire Audi range that we could sit in. Someone asked if they could do more than just sit in it and the reply from the lady on the desk was "we don't even get to drive the car".


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think if you're the right type of person you can get a test drive in an R8 np. Audi or Audi dealers are not going to fall over themselves to give the keys over and let everyone who rolls in off the street a free afternoon in a 90k car.

http://myaudi.audi.co.uk/myaudi/startTe ... plate.html

I believe they check you can afford to buy the car.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...conversely I popped in Dick Lovett Porsche a couple of weeks back, all scruffy jeans, unshaven, and with our 11 year old girl in tow.

"Hello, can I help."

"We just wanted to look around."

"Anything in particular?"

"997s. GT3 if you have one."

"Dont have any GT3s, but all new 997s over there, and pre-owned outside, help yourself if you want to sit in. If you want to take a drive let me know - we can source a GT3. It's a great drive."

"Thanks."

15 mins later...

"Right Charlotte, it' gonna be a black on black GT3, and you are now going to state school."

"Erm, OK." Crestfallen. :wink:

Porsche Salesman,

"If you do want to test a GT3 and talk finance, we are here to help."

"Thanks very much. See you again."

"You're welcome."

All in all a pleasant and unintimidating experience. No questions about what I could and couldn't afford. Only obvious visible material sign of my status was a decent watch.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

garyc said:


> Only obvious visible material sign of my status was a decent watch.


You were going for a watch and ended up buying a GT3? It happens. Perhaps you get a free coffee. Ahh the circle of life. :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

I remember when i was a pennyless uni student going into porsche centre east london, they were extremly professional and unintimidating! 
Let me have a nose around and sit in the then 996 turbo!

Just goes to show, a little bit of politeness and courtesy goes along way


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

My local dealer has 2 R8s in one in the showroom and the other a demo I have been told I can have a test drive any time I like just ring them up and book a time and date


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

All R8 centers have a static and a demo car. Static's are due for replacement in Jan time and if you talk nicely to the dealers they will ask AUK if they can sell it you.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> I remember when i was a pennyless uni student going into porsche centre east london, they were extremly professional and unintimidating!
> Let me have a nose around and sit in the then 996 turbo!
> 
> Just goes to show, a little bit of politeness and courtesy goes along way


Yours and Gary's posts reminded me of this old advert:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Kell said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when i was a pennyless uni student going into porsche centre east london, they were extremly professional and unintimidating!
> ...


You are so right!! Great advert! :mrgreen:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Yep thats a good one ........But not as good as this classic


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd never seen either of those, both quality!

That's about the only thing to like about Miami Vice, the cool night-driving shots in the 430 Spyder!


----------

